# Cinco toneladas de ironía swiftiana



## Nanon

Mine de rien, swift est au-dessus de 5 017 mètres... et même si ça paraît dingue, il y est arrivé en bateau avec sa copine Angèle.
On se demande comment il fait tout ça.
*"No se pierdan el 5 018 capítulo de su novela estelar en este mismo espacio..."*

*¡¡¡Felicidades!!!*​


----------



## Rayines

Nanon said:


> Mine de rien, swift est au-dessus de 5 017 mètres... et même si ça paraît dingue, il y est arrivé en bateau avec sa copine Angèle.
> On se demande comment il fait tout ça.
> *"No se pierdan el 5 018 capítulo de su novela estelar en este mismo espacio..."*
> 
> *¡¡¡Felicidades!!!*​


*¡¡FELICITACIONES, JOSÉ!!*...es cierto Nanon, él llega, en barco, en avión, o a pie pero siempre llega....porque es ese buen compañero, además de inteligente y políglota, que aporta esa dosis de precisión y sentido común cuando de definiciones se trata, o que saca de la galera un toque de claridad aquí, un toque de humor más allá en el momento apropiado. Bisousss, José, y ¡adelante con la novela y con tu presencia como amigo aquí en los foros!


----------



## Mate

Felicitaciones, José, por tu calidez y claridad.

Recibe un gran abrazo.

Mate


----------



## swift

¿Ah? ¿Swiftiano yo? 

Muchas gracias, Anne, por este refrigerio. A estas alturas el sabroso cansancio me está ganando (de ahí la cita de don Ácido estólido, a quien de seguro conoces por ser tú medio alquimista ).

Inés, con las patas al revés, ¡cuánto valés! Gracias por tu cariño, y por el cálido trato que me das. Aprecio mucho tus elogios. 

Gracias también a vos, Mate, por tu encomio. Gracias por tu paciencia y por tu colaboración cada vez que te molesto (es decir, cada vez más seguido ).

Y como dicen por aquí: ¡a lo que vinimos! Festejemos, pues.

Hablando de Ángela... El lío empezó aquí y desembocó allí. 

Bisous, besos y abrazos (según corresponda ).


José


P.D. ¿Y qué es eso de cinco toneladas? Yo sabía que era pesado, pero no es para tanto.


----------



## romarsan

Entro a felicitarte justo cuando pasas de 5.000 el mismo número de posts que años tienes, 21 ¡quien los pillara!

No cambies José.

Besos


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bon alors je n'ai pas compris tout ce qui est en espagnol mais quand tu parles français José, on te comprend très bien car ton français est excellent!
Et Bravo pour tes 5K!!! 
Bisettes


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Vouais, ben moi je veux bien connaître ton secret pour arriver à suivre des études, maîtriser plusieurs langues et contribuer autant sur un forum.
Je suppute que tu as un frère jumeau que tu fais travailler jour et nuit à ta place, jusqu'à épuisement ! 

Bravo & bisettes.


----------



## Rayines

Missrapunzel said:


> Bon alors je n'ai pas compris tout ce qui est en espagnol mais quand tu parles français José, on te comprend très bien car ton français est excellent!
> Et Bravo pour tes 5K!!!
> Bisettes


Voilà, Missrapunzel, pour toi:

_"Congratulations, José!!...c'est vrais, Nanon, il arrive, par avion, en bateau, ou à pied, mais il arrive toujours, parce qu'il est cet bon camarade, en plus d'intelligent et polyglotte, qui nous apporte cette dose de précision et de sens commun, quand de définitions il s'agit, ou qui fait de la magie ("saca de la galera") et met une touche de clarté ici, un coup d'humeur plus loin, au moment appropié. Bissous, José, et (va-tu?) en avant avec ton nouvelle ("novela estelar" selon Nanon) et avec ta présence amicale ici aux forums!"
_
S'il vous plais, excusez mon Français élémentaire. José, tu peux me corriger si tu veux, mais pas beaucoup .
Merci au dictionaire de WR, et à ma vieille professeur de Français!


----------



## Nanon

Inés, tu es géniale  et ta vieille prof aussi... Je n'éditerai pas . Gros bisous !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Karine, comment ne pas craquer pour ce chat? 
Rayines, mille mercis pour cette délicate attention! Grâce à toi, je comprends l'espagnol.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Felicitazioni, José


----------



## Rayines

romarsan said:


> Entro a felicitarte justo cuando pasas de 5.000 el mismo número de posts que años tienes, 21 ¡quien los pillara!
> 
> No cambies José.
> 
> Besos


No sé qué pasó, si fue tu comentario, pero en este momento estamos en 50*20*, creo que se está sacando años .


----------



## romarsan

Rayines said:


> No sé qué pasó, si fue tu comentario, pero en este momento estamos en 50*20*, creo que se está sacando años .


 
Bueno... dicen que si te quieres quitar años debes empezar pronto


----------



## Nanon

No se preocupen, que no se va a quedar en 5020 por mucho tiempo .


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

¡Cada tontería escrita minora su número de posts!
¿No?


----------



## romarsan

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> ¡Cada tontería escrita minora su número de posts!
> ¿No?


 
Ahora que lo dices...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

José podría decir esto (Joseph  pourrait dire ça):
........

Et je suis d'accord.
Merci pour ta présence dans les forum et ton amitié.
Un beso
Martine


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

romarsan said:


> Ahora que lo dices...


Puedes creerme: oficiosamente tengo mas de 1 000 000 de posts...


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> por ser tú medio alquimista


¿Alquimista yo? Ya sabes que el tal Pablo Conejo no es santo de mi devoción... 



swift said:


> P.D. ¿Y qué es eso de cinco toneladas? Yo sabía que era pesado, pero no es para tanto.



Cinco toneladas de ironía sutil pesan menos que cinco kilos de bromas pesadas .


----------



## Punky Zoé

*  Félicitations d'une usurpatrice !!! * ​


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> José podría decir esto (Joseph pourrait dire ça):
> ........


C'est vrai ! 

Mais ce serait plutôt Itka, non ? En parlant de qui... il me semble que son avatar a disparu. 

Merci Martine, pour ta patience, pour ton amitié, pour ton encouragement... Merci surtout pour ta présence parmi nous.

Voyons, comment procéder...

Inés, merci ! J'aime bien que tu parles de "nouvelle" et non pas de "roman", car je préfère la nouvelle... le recueil ne vas pas tarder à paraître. Pour plus d'infos, contacter mon représentant. 

Karine... Euh, moi un jumeau ? Ça se peut, tiens. Or je me demande si je suis le bon ou le méchant.  Et sinon, il suffit de savoir distribuer le temps : comme à la Fac il n'y a pas de grandes nouveautés, sauf pour le cours de Littérature, que j'adore, je suis incapable de résister la tentation de venir ici de temps à autre. Merci pour cette photo. Estoy embelesado.

Aura, chiedo scusa per il mio italiano imperfetto. Grazie per la tua lode. Et comme dirait Inés, merci au dico anglais-italien de WR. 

Rosalía: qué alegría tenerte aquí este día. Gracias por los hermosos intercambios con que me obsequias de cuando en cuando. Gracias por tu amistad y por tu apoyo sincero.

Zoé,

Usurpatrice ou non, c'est très gentil d'être venue, et d'avoir publié la discussion du jour pour moi. 

Mais bien sûr, Anne ! Paul Lapin n'arrive pas à la cheville d'une femme aussi brillante que toi.

Merci à tous et à très très bientôt (je crains).

Il est temps d'aller dans un forum récupérer ce post supprimé...

P.S. Ah ! J'ai oublié la Miss ! C'est impardonnable...

Fred, un grand merci pour ton encouragement. Merci pour ton amitié.


----------



## itka

> En parlant de qui... il me semble que son avatar a disparu.


 Mais non, mais non ! J'ai simplement mis ma tenue de fête avant de venir te féliciter à mon tour pour tes ...5043 déjà !


----------



## swift

itka said:


> Mais non, mais non ! J'ai simplement mis ma tenue de fête avant de venir te féliciter à mon tour pour tes ...5043 déjà !



Ça veut dire que, dans l'intervalle, tu étais... 



Merci d'être venue, chère Itka.  J'ai un petit cadeau pour toi.  (J'espère que tu aimes les glaces...).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

swift said:


> Ça veut dire que, dans l'intervalle, tu étais...
> [...]


 à poil, comme toi !  
(en plus d'être invisible ...)


----------



## swift

¡Qué atrevimiento! J'allais dire "looking for a new outfit".  Puisque tu es espiègle !!!

Il me semble l'avoir aperçue en train de décorer sa maison... 

C'est rigolo d'être à poil quand on est invisible !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

swift said:


> ¡Qué atrevimiento! J'allais dire "looking for a new outfit".  [...]


Mais quel faux-cul !


----------



## la_machy

*Muchas felicidades, José.*

*Me sigue sorprendiendo tu inteligencia y tu entrega, niño.*

*Por ahí alguien te pidió, "No cambies". Me uno a esa petición, y** agrego, 'Hermoso'. *

*Entonces quedaría, "No cambies, Hermoso".*


*Un abrazo,*
*MARIE*


----------



## SDLX Master

Me consta lo de la ironía.*  ¡Felicitaciones por el 5K milestone, José! *


----------



## swift

SDLX Master said:


> Me consta lo de la ironía.* *


¿Acaso?





> *¡Felicitaciones por el 5K milestone, José! *


Muchas gracias, Roger.  Me gusta mucho leerte. Se aprende contigo. 

Marie:

Agradezco mucho tus palabras. Ya me sonrojé por tanto piropo. Aprecio mucho tu calidez y simpatía. 

Bisous para ti y hugs para Roger,


José


----------



## piraña utria

Un 'pelín" tarde querido Jose, pero ya sabes de sobra como valoro tus comentarios y la manera tan cordial como los expones.

¡Un abrazo!

PU


----------



## itka

> Ça veut dire que, dans l'intervalle, tu étais...


...mais oui ! En bon Snoopy que je suis, j'ai toujours des poils, même si, parfois je les cache sous un seyant costume 

Merci pour la glace de cet adorable Snoopy en peluche ! Et... ça y est, ma maison est convenablement décorée !


----------



## alacant

Congratulations, Swift.

And now for another 5,000.

Cheers, ala


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¡Diay! ¡Felicidades mae!


----------



## swift

piraña utria said:


> Un 'pelín" tarde querido Jose, pero ya sabes de sobra como valoro tus comentarios y la manera tan cordial como los expones.
> 
> ¡Un abrazo!
> 
> PU



No se llega tarde, se llega cuando se tiene que llegar. 

Gracias, Alberto, por tu amistad. 



itka said:


> ...mais oui ! En bon Snoopy que je suis, j'ai toujours des poils, même si, parfois je les cache sous un seyant costume.


Et ben, les chats c'est pareil !  



alacant said:


> Congratulations, Swift.
> 
> And now for another 5,000.
> 
> Cheers, ala


Thanks Ala. I don't know whether I'll be able to attain 10,000 posts on December 2010, but at least I know I will eventually get there along with you. 



Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¡Diay! ¡Felicidades mae!



Gracias Giorgio.  Me agrada leerte y aprender de la cultura guatemalteca contigo. 

(Y porfa, no me digás mae. )


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée si je suis en retard... mais j'ai une bonne excuse. Il y a eu un retard de livraison de mon cadeau personnalisé. 

Comme je ne connais pas tes goûts, le voici donc : *en bleu* puis *en rouge* et *en jaune* 

J'ai promis au concessionnaire de lui ramener les deux autres dès que t'auras fait ton choix. 

*Bravo* José !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Nicomon said:


> J'ai promis au concessionnaire de lui ramener les deux autres dès que t'auras fait ton choix.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_orCG8ay2e...AAwQ/I3FM_SODRTM/s320/congratulations+cat.jpg


Ben... et son jumeau secret découvert par Karine, alors ?!?!? Pas de voiture pour lui ?

Je m'efface...


----------



## Nicomon

Cintia&Martine said:


> Ben... et son jumeau secret découvert par Karine, alors ?!?!? Pas de voiture pour lui ?


 Désolée, pas les moyens; je ne suis qu'une salariée. Le jumeau devra se contenter de cet engin.


----------



## swift

Eh ben, moi je prends la bleue. (C'est, en plus du noir, ma couleur préférée .)

Et puis mon jumeau est bien content de cette moto-là. 

Merci Nicole !!


----------



## Vampiro

José.
Un gusto poder saludarte en tus cinco mil y tantos ya.  Llego un poco tarde, para variar.
He tenido mucho trabajo y poco tiempo para el foro últimamente, pero no iba a perderme este festejo.
Siempre es un gusto leerte y me gusta mucho tu actitud amable y positiva.
Un abrazo.
 
Eduardo.


----------



## swift

Me siento muy honrado, Eduardo, de tenerte aquí. Gracias por tus amables palabras. Aprecio mucho tu encomio.

Hasta pronto,


José


----------



## Calambur

Siempre llegando tarde, yo, para no perder la costumbre (ni la torpeza).
¿Y qué puedo agregar a todos los elogios que te han hecho...?
No se me ocurre nada, excepto hacer hincapié en que disfruto mucho de tus intervenciones, de las cuales siempre aprendo algo - ¡es de agradecer!, pero como no sé hacerlo con palabras bellas te dejo un simbólico obsequio.


----------



## swift

Viviana querida, peor de tarde llego yo.

Gracias por tu amistad, por tus mensajitos siempre llenos de cariño, por la complicidad y la simpatía que demostrás cada vez que escribís.

Bisous,


José


----------



## Reliure

Ah, ah, José, esperaba que llegarias a los cinco mil dos cientos mensajes para que yo parezca tener algo que elogiar, y para esconder que lo hago muy tarde... pero voy a hacerlo aquì y felicitarte el día de Año Nuevo por misma ocasiòn ...


----------



## swift

Está bien, querida. Dame tres minutos y publico 17 mensajes. 

Muchas gracias por venir, y gracias por tus buenos deseos. 

Amistad,


José


----------



## Namarne

Felicidades (y gracias) por esas cinco toneladas... y media libra (de tonelada)  de ironía y de tantas cosas buenas y sabias.


----------



## swift

Jordi, qué placer.

Gracias a ti por tu simpatía, por tu sentido del humor (el que revelan nuestros intercambios por MP), y por tus elogios.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Mirlo

José, no se como me perdí la fiesta, pero nunca es tarde para seguir fiestando...
Muchas felicidades y que sean muchos más...
​


----------



## swift

Bueno. Nunca es demasiado tarde. Gracias por venir.


----------



## bb008

*Swift, vengo muy tarde ya tienes casi 6.000, de todos modos felicidades, es agradeble leer esas ironías.-*

*Besos.-*
*bb008*


----------



## swift

Hola Beth:

Será para los 6000, pues.

Me conmueve verte por acá. Gracias por tenerme presente.


J.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Llego tarde, pero te ofrezco mis felicitaciones más sinceras.


----------



## swift

Xiao:

Grazas pola túa mensaxe. Práceme verte aquí.

Thanks to all of you for your affection and support.


----------



## ewie

Thread closed at José's request


----------

